# I hate....



## Geek (Sep 14, 2005)

On some other sites I see....there are all kinds of other "I am..." "I just drank..." "I Just ate..." etc.. threads so, why not an I hate... thread?

I'll start it off so here ya go...

I hate....Running out of flippin gas

(you can repost and repost and respost)


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate traffic. ARgh!


----------



## Sofia (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate pushy ppl.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate...

ignorance

racism

intolerance


----------



## Geek (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate...

Osama Bin Laden

child molesters

enemies


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

On a lighter note...

I hate...

slow internet connections

spam (food and email)

green beans


----------



## Geek (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate shaving


----------



## dylansmommie (Sep 14, 2005)

ice cream(so good, yet so bad)

cats, sorry, I know there are alot of you out there with cats, but they are just not for me


----------



## Marisol (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I hate shaving Me too!


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate...

People who don't treat animals good

People who have too much pride and think they are the best of the best when they are not.

To work when my husband has days off.

I could continue naming but those are the ones I can think of so far...


----------



## Joyeuux (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate drama queens and egomaniacs!


----------



## Leony (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate period!


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate waiting for exam results.

I hate the awful weather over here.


----------



## redrocks (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate bad drivers!


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate...

I hate humid weather in NYC.

I hate my shopping addiction and bad spending habits.

I hate cattiness in people.

I hate receiving political e-mail stuff from friends.

I hate people who have no sense of humor.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 14, 2005)

...it when people smack with their mouths wide open.


----------



## Sophia (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate exam periods!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate seeing women walk out of the bathroom stalls without washing their hands.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 14, 2005)

i hate bein treated and spoken 2 bad


----------



## Jen (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate...long lines at the grocery store.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 14, 2005)

bad hair days

my dark circles

bologna


----------



## Sofia (Sep 14, 2005)

I hate waiting on hold for customer service.

I hate muggy days.

I hate the traffic in NYC today. (bumper to bumper and locked in)

I hate toll plazas. ($8.00 toll - rip off)

I hate seeing ppl swerve in front of me, because most likely they are on the cell and are not focusing on the road.

I hate that I am a one-person workforce most times.

One thing I do love, is this thread!


----------



## canelita (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I hate traffic. ARgh! Me too


----------



## canelita (Sep 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Me too!



Felling you !!


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 15, 2005)

I hate people who have 15 items in the 10 tems or less lane at the grocery store.


----------



## canelita (Sep 15, 2005)

Acne 
Pimples 
Humid Days 
Period




Driving Down Town Toronto 
Small parking spaces 
Me when I get mad at someone


----------



## Lisa329 (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate:

[*]cramps

[*]cleaning

[*]the smell of beer

[*]insomnia

[*]stinky diapers


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate shopping by myself 'cos I never buy anything when I do...



Only thing I do is window shopping when I'm alone. lol


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* I hate people who have 15 items in the 10 tems or less lane at the grocery store. Right on!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 16, 2005)

People who don't use their blinkers 
People who are in public and talk REALLY LOUDLY on their cell phones 
Traffic (seems to be a popular one! lol) 
Monday mornings 
Bad Hair Days 
Bills


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2005)

This is kinda nasty so I apologize in advance....

I absolutely, positively hate power dumps that result in the water splashing up on my butt cheeks and other unwanted places.

I also hate stinky, lingering farts. (not mine, other peoples.



)


----------



## redrocks (Sep 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* This is kinda nasty so I apologize in advance....
I absolutely, positively hate power dumps that result in the water splashing up on my butt cheeks and other unwanted places.

I also hate stinky, lingering farts. (not mine, other peoples.



)




HA! That's so funny!!!!!


----------



## pattyt (Sep 16, 2005)

I hate a windy winter in Chicago .... brrrr ....


----------



## Geek (Sep 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

This is kinda nasty so I apologize in advance....
I absolutely, positively hate power dumps that result in the water splashing up on my butt cheeks and other unwanted places.

I also hate stinky, lingering farts. (not mine, other peoples.



)




Water up where???? lol


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 17, 2005)

That's a good one Little Lisa, I hate both of those too!!! hahahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* This is kinda nasty so I apologize in advance....
I absolutely, positively hate power dumps that result in the water splashing up on my butt cheeks and other unwanted places.

I also hate stinky, lingering farts. (not mine, other peoples.



)


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 17, 2005)

...racism, people who are too self-absorbed, violence and crime...


----------



## Colleen (Sep 17, 2005)

I LOVE this thread, because today was just dreadful and I wne through so much GARBAGE that I just can't even think...well, to sum it all up...

I hate people who assume they know me, know my life, know my problems, know what I love and don't love. Then they take that assumption and formulate an "opinion" of me. How can they do that!?!?!?!? What ever happened to "don't judge a book by its cover" or all those other cliches? Cripes! I would NEVER ASSUME I knew a person without REALLY knowing them.

whew...I feel better, I needed that.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 18, 2005)

i hate:

when people drive stupid and then look at you like your crazy

when police officers break the law and then don't get caught

traffic

being broke

bad smells

seeing panty lines on women who should no better


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

I hate:

Having insomnia.

Getting camel toes.

Country/Western Music.


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

I hate:
Having insomnia.

Getting camel toes.

Country/Western Music.




LOL Lisa! (camel toes) 
Those tight jeans that are country western go well with that.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL Lisa! (camel toes) 
Those tight jeans that are country western go well with that.






Yes, thanks for the mental image. lol Ever heard that song by Fanny Pack - Camel Toe?
um hmm thats right uh huh uh huh

um hmm thats right uh huh uh huh

walking down the street

something caught my eye

a growing epidemic that really ain't fly

a middle aged lady

i gotta be blunt

her spandex biker shorts were creepin up the front

i could see her uterus her pants were too tight

she must've owned panties that were not in sight i walked right by the poor woman didn't know

she had a frontal wedgie

a Camel Toe

LMAO


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

LMAO! No I haven't heard of it. But It sounded fun when you sang it just now


----------



## przmaticprinces (Sep 18, 2005)

*I hate to see females in hipsters and belly shirts with all kinds of stuff hanging out all over the place. Just because some thing is in style, does not mean we should all be wearing it.*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

I hate cockroaches! I'll scream like bloody murder if I see one of those things. My husband knows how much i'm afraid of them so he decided to be "funny" and buy one of those fake but realistic looking ones to freak me out. I fall for it everytime. I hate it!


----------



## Sofia (Sep 18, 2005)

I hate when you're out at a lounge/bar/club and having a good time, there is always one moron who will mess it up. Take your drunk ass home biatch.

I hate girls who can not handle their drinking and just wind up making fools of themselves.

I hate when bartenders know the customer is obviously drunk and still keeps serving them. There should be a law against this if there already isn't one.


----------



## Tim (Sep 18, 2005)

I hate stupid people that try to convert me on shit. Dont try to force some form of anything on me. I will choose.


----------



## Cirean (Sep 19, 2005)

Today I HATE....





the fact that it is STILL hot out!!! I really need to shampoo the carpets (parrots are slobs) and it is still to hot and humid to open the windows to get the job done.

Is fall ever going to get here? I'm not a big summer fan.


----------



## Salope (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate when guys get too close when talking to you. You should only be inches away from my face if you're kissing me, otherwise back off.

I hate self-centered people who swear the world revolves around them &amp; are oblivious to the fact that it doesn't.

Most of all, I hate negative people.


----------



## elljmz (Sep 20, 2005)

AMEN!!!

Originally Posted by *przmaticprinces* *I hate to see females in hipsters and belly shirts with all kinds of stuff hanging out all over the place. Just because some thing is in style, does not mean we should all be wearing it.*


----------



## AlyM (Sep 20, 2005)

Being in Florida - two things come to mind:

Palmetto Bugs &amp;

H U R R I C A N E S !!! Uggghhhhhh...

~Aly


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *AlyM* Palmetto Bugs Palmetto bugs?? What are those?
I hate when I sit down with my legs crossed under me for too long causing my leg and butt to go numb.


----------



## AlyM (Sep 20, 2005)

That would be Florida's fancy name for light brown roach... *LOL*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Ewww!! I hate those things. Why on earth would somebody give them a fancy name? They are nothing but N-A-S-T-Y!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

I HATE YELLOW JACKETS!!

I've never been stung by a bee, hornet, wasp, yellow jacket, or anything like that in my life until just a few minutes ago. I was standing outside waiting for my dog to finish taking a dump and out of no where one lands on my nose and stings me! I have ice on it right now because it's pretty red and swollen. I feel like Rudolph! Is there anything else I can do to help the swelling?


----------



## Geek (Sep 20, 2005)

Good lord! Ouchie. I have never been stung by a wasp, but only one time by a BEE. I freaked.

Post a picture of your nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Post a picture of your nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha! Actually, I would but I can't upload pics from my digital right now and haven't been able to for awhile b/c something happened to our usb ports (i think that's what it's called?) and we've been meaning to take our computer in but haven't had a chance to. This ice is really helping alot, anyways. It's not as swollen and just looks like a zit on the end of my nose now.



Atleast now I know i'm not allergic to those things. I always wondered since I seem to have so many allergies.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate when I'm in the middle of yoga class and I start getting the urge to ummmm....pass gas....

(hey - you'll be happy to know I hold it in!)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I hate when I'm in the middle of yoga class and I start getting the urge to ummmm....pass gas....

(hey - you'll be happy to know I hold it in!)

LMAO!!!













Hey, it's not good to hold those things in. You should just do like me and let a SBD (Silent But Deadly) one and then you can feel relieved without causing a distraction with the sound. Just don't eat cabbage or boiled eggs before your class.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry - I can't do an SBD. Everything I do is set to *music*.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Sorry - I can't do an SBD. Everything I do is set to *music*.
















That is hilarious!! I like how you put it, "set to music"!



Reminds me of this poem...
A fart can be quiet,

A fart can be loud,

Some leave a powerful,

Poisonous cloud.

A fart can be short,

Or a fart can be long,

Some farts have been known

To sound just like a song.

Some farts do not smell,

While others are vile,

A fart may pass quickly,

Or linger awhile.

A fart can create

A most-curious medley,

A fart can be harmless,

Or silent, but deadly.

A fart can occur

In a number of places,

And leave everyone

With strange looks on their faces.

From wide-open prairies,

To small elevators,

A fart will find all of us

Sooner or later.

So be not afraid

Of the invisible gas,

For always remember,

That farts, too, shall pass.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 20, 2005)

I think I've met my female twin!!

*I LOVE IT !!!!! EXCELLENT!!!

























*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* I think I've met my female twin!!
*I LOVE IT !!!!! EXCELLENT!!!
























*







Thank you! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies2/icon_cheesygrin.gif 
Now, we seem to have strayed from the theme of this thread a bit. Allow me to put us back on track again...

If I could be a bird, I'd be a Flying Purple People Eater because then people would sing about me and I could fly down and eat them because *I hate that song*.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 20, 2005)

I hate it when people send me these way too serious e-mails about politics and religion and that if I don't forward it to 100 people, I'll get hit by a truck or come down with a rare disease and have bad luck for 20 years.


----------



## Leony (Sep 21, 2005)

I hate Spammer.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 21, 2005)

I hate (strongly dislike) people who don't know when they have a good thing right in front of them.


----------



## Liz (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate when i have dreams about me losing my teeth


----------



## Blondtgr (Sep 21, 2005)

I hate potential 9.0 earthquakes that could "potentially" kill my entire family in the next two weeks. Yep, no joke. It's the most horrifying thing ever for me.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i hate when i have dreams about me losing my teeth















That's some scary stuff! I've had those dreams, too. I think I remember hearing that they mean something but I don't remember what it was. haha
I hate sinus infections!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 4, 2005)

I hate being spoken to as if my comprehension is that of a 5 year old.

I hate when people try to talk a good game about something they have no clue about, but yet keep talking with the hope of confusing the group.

I hate cavemen.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i hate when i have dreams about me losing my teeth















Here's what I found on the net. I dunno if it has any true significance or not.

Quote:
Dreams about teeth and losing teeth are common. Often the dream is troubling, although it does not contain the same fear or anxiety as a nightmare. In the dream, the teeth often are a concern only to the dreamer. Other characters in the dream either do not notice, or do not care, about the loose teeth. 
Dreams of losing teeth are often dreams of embarrassment or potentially embarrassing situations. The parallel waking experience could be summed up in the phrase "losing face" publicly.

Other possible teeth-loss dreams may come from physical sensations such as grinding your teeth or having particularly sensitive teeth.


----------



## Liz (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Here's what I found on the net. I dunno if it has any true significance or not. interesting...
i think with me, it's because i've had so much work done on my teeth that i'm worried about losing them i guess.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* interesting...
i think with me, it's because i've had so much work done on my teeth that i'm worried about losing them i guess.

That could be it! I've had alot of work done myself.


----------



## Salope (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate fake people. I respect people who don't like me but have the balls to be honest about it to my face.

I hate self-centered, self absorbed people who swear the world revolves around them.

I hate clueless people. Get a clue people!

I hate when women pound on the make-up and it's so obvious.

I hate snobby salespeople. You work at the expensive store, you don't own it!

I hate chipped nail polish (I'm so guilty of this sometimes =X).


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate old people driving 2 miles per hour in the FAST LANE ON THE INTERSTATE!! Get outta my freakin way!!


----------



## Salope (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I hate old people driving 2 miles per hour in the FAST LANE ON THE INTERSTATE!! Get outta my freakin way!! I so agreee! Just the other day I was driving in a two lane road with two cars ahead of me, one in each lane so I was blocked from passing them, going about 25 mph when the speed limit was 45. I couldn't pass them and I was having a heart attack. I honked and when I finally did pass, sure enough both cars were being driven by people 65+.


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate Unknown Name Unknown Number appearing on my caller ID and people who hang up on my answering machine. That drives me nuts.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate filling up my gas tank, the high $ kills me


----------



## Marisol (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* I hate filling up my gas tank, the high $ kills me No kidding! I paid $40 to fill up the other day. UGGGHH!


----------



## missjade (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I hate shaving OK what does Jade hate????????i hate hairy perverts, getting woke up from my sleep, men who dont trim!!!!!! ignorant people, people who dont laugh very often, processed chicken!!!! ewwwwh!! when i get 1 spot i feel insecure, men who r up their own arses, rite the list is endless so i'll stop..........................but b4 i go......no i can't this thread will become endless...........


----------



## Saja (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate when people cover songs that arent very old....right your own songs witch..hehe


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate being ill.


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 5, 2005)

i hate it when people try to interfere with my life

i hate pimples and bad skin days

i hate waking up early when im still tired

i hate kids (no offense to anyone)

i hate it when people are slow

i hate repeating myself

i hate bugs and insects

i hate forwarded emails

i hate it when people complain about their performance for sympathy, when obviously they did well

i hate fake people

i hate guys who think they have the right to whistle or comment as you walk down the street

i hate walking home with heavy groceries, especially if its raining

...and im sure theres loads more, but for now this is all i can think of.


----------



## Sofia (Oct 5, 2005)

I hate waking up early on my day off.

I hate having to get dressed to go out to get coffee. ahhhh college years when PJ's were acceptable on campus.

I hate not having a maid. Sometimes you just don't feel like cleaning.


----------



## Salope (Oct 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* I hate having to get dressed to go out to get coffee. ahhhh college years when PJ's were acceptable on campus. So true.




In college, I went to get pizza in my PJ pants and a t-shirt at a pizzeria 6 blocks down from me and everyone looked at me like I had a third head. I realized PJs were OK on campus but maybe not so much in the streets of New York. I still wear them around in NJ.




I hate when people don't respond to your emails.

I hate having to keep reminding someone to do something they promised they'd do.

I hate when people continuously call my cell phone early in the morning. If I didn't pick up the first time, I'm not going to pick up 5 minutes later or 10 minutes later or 20 minutes later. My sister is so guilty of this.

I hate people who can't make a decision. Sh!t or get off the pot, as my loving father says.


----------



## QuePasa (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Colleen* I hate people who assume they know me, know my life, know my problems, know what I love and don't love. Then they take that assumption and formulate an "opinion" of me. How can they do that!?!?!?!? What ever happened to "don't judge a book by its cover" or all those other cliches? Cripes! I would NEVER ASSUME I knew a person without REALLY knowing them. 
whew...I feel better, I needed that.

I needed that too. This sums up how I feel today...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

I hate when I have a drinking problem. Like when I suddenly lose my motor skills and miss my mouth so that my water runs down my chin.


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

i hate being overweight. why do we have to gain weigh?. or why does food have to have calories?!?!


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 7, 2005)

I hate that Liz thinks she's overweight.


----------



## XOffendr (Oct 7, 2005)

I also hate that I suddenly have four hundred more dollars than I expected to have, and my son's father says I have to spend it on...BILLS! Like...who wants to do that?


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 7, 2005)

I hate winter!!! sheesh its just starting and for some reason as soon as the bad weather even mildly hits i start 2 gain weight...but i guess it could b worse...could gain weight when summer time comes round n sweaters arnt exceptable lol

oyah n i hate ppl that wear socks with sandals..biggest pet pev...but luckily its mainly guyz that do that..tony i realy hope ur not one of themlol


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* I hate that Liz thinks she's overweight. hehehe


----------



## Salope (Oct 7, 2005)

I hate humid weather, like we had last night in Manhattan. It made my hair so poofy. Urgh!


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I hate seeing women walk out of the bathroom stalls without washing their hands. That is also a real pet peeve of mine. People should know better!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

oyah..nd i forgot one...i hate comercials lol...im watchin what not to wear n seems like there 1 mill of them....but on the bright side i just go to the office n get bak on comp


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 8, 2005)

I hate liver.

I hate traffic.

I hate pushy people and self righteous people.

I hate to see so many street signs near my house with the names of people who died in the World Trade Center.

I hate bugs.

I hate people who mistreat animals.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 8, 2005)

i hate not being able to take a clear fotd pic lol


----------



## K*O* (Oct 8, 2005)

* I Hate Work.....ugh.... Actually, It's The Get-up &amp; Go....once I'm There, I Think I'm Ok...&amp; Can't Wait Till Friday !*


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** *i Hate Work.....ugh.... Actually, It's The Get-up &amp; Go....once I'm There, I Think I'm Ok...&amp; Can't Wait Till Friday !* MUT Mamma... where have you been? We miss ya!
I hate... not seeing Karen around MUT as often as we used to.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* i hate not being able to take a clear fotd pic lol lol...thats so not tru...i saw ur fotd for the 6th i believe it was, n yu looked beautiful


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I hate having the covers pulled over my head and held down after my significant other farts up a storm.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I hate having the covers pulled over my head and held down after my significant other farts up a storm. LMAO


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Oct 8, 2005)

I hate when my alarm clock goes off, which means getting ready for school. I don't like getting ready.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

I hate not having a MAC or Sephora in my hometown.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

i hate havin curly hair


----------



## Sofia (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate guys who wear cologne to the gym. Nothing smells better than powerful cologne and sweat



...YUCK!!! I was about to change machines when he finally left.

I hate grabbing the handle on an elliptical and feeling other people's nasty leftover sweat.





I hate people that don't wipe down machines after their sweat has been dripping all over the place. Sweaty beasts, use the fantastik, it's there for a reason.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I hate not having a MAC or Sephora in my hometown. OMG i'm feeling that I absolutely hate that there is hardly any good makeup where I live and the closest mac is 4 count em 4 hours away.. can we say tear jerker.. i think so


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* lol...thats so not tru...i saw ur fotd for the 6th i believe it was, n yu looked beautiful



Lol thanks.. but I have to take like 30 to get 1 good one and the color is still always messed up... but whatever


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* Lol thanks.. but I have to take like 30 to get 1 good one and the color is still always messed up... but whatever lol maryamber dont worry, its the same for all of us


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* OMG i'm feeling that I absolutely hate that there is hardly any good makeup where I live and the closest mac is 4 count em 4 hours away.. can we say tear jerker.. i think so Whoa, girlfriend! That's further than I have to drive! You are in Abilene, right? 
I hate when I gotta go pee but I don't wanna get up because i'm too enthralled in MUT.


----------



## glamslam (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate giving customers back like, 4 cents change when they just handed me a $100 bill for their vet visit. I feel like such a jerk. Especially since I'm so cheerfully saying "And here's 4 cents back! Thanks and have a great day!"


----------



## Salope (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate liars, especially those that concoct these crazy elaborate lies when a simple honest line or two would do.

I hate me too people. You know that kind that whenever you say something like...."I love this band" or "I really like to hang out here" and they go "Me too!!!" to just about everything you say. Get your own opinions and personality.

I hate when guys call a female a whore for no reason other than to cut her down.

I hate that I can't do my eye make-up as well as the others on this forum.





I hate when people are slow on IMs.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Salope* I hate liars, especially those that concoct these crazy elaborate lies when a simple honest line or two would do.
I hate me too people. You know that kind that whenever you say something like...."I love this band" or "I really like to hang out here" and they go "Me too!!!" to just about everything you say. Get your own opinions and personality.

I hate when guys call a female a whore for no reason other than to cut her down.

I hate that I can't do my eye make-up as well as the others on this forum.





I hate when people are slow on IMs.

Me too!


----------



## Salope (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Me too!



hehe very clever.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

I HATE GETTING UP FOR SCHOOL! aha thats where im heading in 30 mins


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I HATE the emails people forward on and INSIST on putting everyone in their address book in the CC or TO area w/o respect for privacy ...AND those emails are about 1. Getting $$$ from Bill Gates if you forward this to everyone in your address book

2. Get a dinner certificate to Outback if you forward this to EVERYONE in that book

3. Help this poor little girl that is no LONGER 4 years old and dying but 30 some years old and fine

4. Someone that hits REPLY ALL from one of those said emails -WHO ARE YOU?

5. and all the other stupid hoaxes and so forth that CLOG the email arteries

lol i hear yah, but there are e-mail filters ...is the odd one that slips through though


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

I hate having so much to do that has to be done NOW I feel like breaking down in tears and hiding under my duvet til its all gone away...

I hate stubble burn

I hate being easy to wind up - everyone takes the piss... (though it does give me an excuse to play girly - especially at work hehehe)

I hate biology lessons where I just sit there and have no idea what they're goin on about (thank god for my tutor!!!)

most stuff I love tho





xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

I love massages but...

I HATE when they play those cds with the water trickling sounds that make me have to pee really bad resulting in me having to focus the whole time on holding my bladder thus taking away from the relaxing benefit of the massage.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Whoa, girlfriend! That's further than I have to drive! You are in Abilene, right? 
I hate when I gotta go pee but I don't wanna get up because i'm too enthralled in MUT.

Yup I live in Abilene... I'm totally praying for a mac store soon... everything is growing so i'm like please god bring me a mac counter


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Oct 16, 2005)

I hate racism, homophobic people, and egomanics.

I also hate pimples, shaving, and my legs.


----------



## brendakaos (Oct 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I hate bad drivers! AGREED!!!


----------



## Leony (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate headaches and PMS!


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate it when a customer comes in and says "Do whatever I don't care what it is" and then complains about the makeup she gets. ARG!


----------



## Geek (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh that's a good one eyesdancing.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate co-workers who act childish, petty, backstabbing and gossipy. (do your job and shut up already).

I hate waking up 30 to 60 minutes before my alarm goes off and then falling back asleep and waking up with a jolt when my alarm goes off.

I hate sitting on the train and the person next to me falls asleep and is leaning on me.

I hate sitting on the train next to someone who's sitting with their legs wide open like they're on their couch.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

I hate paper cuts.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate it when it rains every single flippin day in August and now it's September and what happened to summer????

I hate it when you go in a shop and the SAs are talking and they act like you don't exist.

I hate it when Americans complain about the price of gas/petrol cos you would pass out from shock if you had to fill up your car in the UK! In fact, I hate it when Americans complain about the price of anything cos everything costs twice as much over here. (Sorry, mini rant)


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Negative people


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate..

the heat &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Lia (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate when i put flip-flops, go out, thinking it's not going to rain, since it's friggn hot, and then it rains like "Saint Peter is going to give the biggest party on the skies and he put all the angels to clean his ballrooms in 1 hour" (this is a story people tell to the kids to tell them why it's raining - St. Peter is cleaning his ballrooms). I had to pass through water, and my legs got very very wet


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate NYC weather


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate....

being cold/being hot

hot/humid weather

how some people think that just because a person has made a choice to ride a motorcycle they will end up being an organ doner

thats all I can think of now.


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

i hate haters i hate jealousey and negetive people i really hate being stuck in traffic and road ragers


----------



## Princess6828 (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate:

sponges

hair that isn't attached to someone's head - even my own

people that lie

cheaters

long lines anywhere

waiting for anything

being alone

winter (the cold, the ice, the snow, driving in the ice and snow)

not having anything to wear

people that are late for anything

buying something I don't like and then having to return it

and number one people who abuse animals


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

I hate:

Sub-freezing temperatures

facial blemishes

most American news outlets

that we don't use metric over here

SUVs aka "gas guzzlers"


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmmm... Let me just list the few things I hate the most:

Prejudicism, racism, ignorance, stupid people, bad drivers, people who smack their food, liars, cheaters, meanies... This could be a LONG list! LOL! I'll stop now... I know there's a few more things I hate though LMAO!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate:

Cleaning the cat box

Idiot drivers

Evildoers

Mornings

Daytime television

Folding clothes and putting them away

Scary people loitering in front of stores I need to get into

Car-jackers

Insurance Companies

Wal-Mart

Most Politicians

Communists

Jerks and Jackasses

Swarthy men

Car-salesmen (most)

Journalists

Celebrities

Hypocrites

Pushy and nosy people

STUPID people


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate

Arrogant people

Waking up early

Onions

Hateful people

Pushy salespeople

Messiness/unorganization


----------



## jaybe (Sep 7, 2006)

Hormonal mood swings.


----------



## lynnda (Sep 7, 2006)

nosy people

people who say stupid things just to hear their own voice

open cabinet doors

zits..... especially the one on my cheek right now that is so large I have named it Ed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

I hate having to take a crap right after i've gotten out of the shower and i'm all clean!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^WHAT?! LOL!!!

I hate MOVING! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## sweet_lydi (Sep 16, 2006)

i hate wars and killing innocent people


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 16, 2006)

ignorance

arrogance

abercrombie and fitch/hollister/popular kids

bad drivers &amp; bad drives who know the are bad drivers

old guys w/ their wives and kids who drool over my body......god...sicko's

racism

rapists/molester/kidnappers

terrorism

Bush/republicans

war

periods/cramps


----------



## unabellaflor (Sep 18, 2006)

people that burp in my ear on the phone! i jus do not need that!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 18, 2006)

People that ride my bumper. Remember I'm not in a hurry, you are!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 18, 2006)

I hate ignorant people!


----------



## rdenee (Sep 18, 2006)

I hate...

people that abuse children and animals

winter in North Dakota

people who lie

people who think they are better then others

people who think they know it all

to name a few


----------



## oddieroyal (Sep 18, 2006)

At the moment I hate work!


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Sep 18, 2006)

insomnia

sensitive ppl

having vitiligo

muggy/humid weather

moochers (sp?)

ppl w/out a sense of humor

ppl w/dirty kids (boogers, snot, dirt, etc on face), ppl who think their kids are perfect &amp; kids w/out manners.

ppl who don't use blinkers (mentioned above)

loud radios (in cars)

dark circles (also mentioned)

wow...I think I'll stop...I could go on &amp; on - I need counseling - lol.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 19, 2006)

being sick. My throat is SUPER DUPER sore and it sucks because next week I have a choir concert and during rehersals I sound horrible =/


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate being sick too!

I hate radio stations that play the same 10 songs over and over

I hate when people drive slow in the fast lane and then when you try to go by them they speed up!

I hate when people come to class and expect to get an A when they haven't showed up for any other day except the test

I hate hearing about people being mistreated

I hate when people act like you are invisible..

Ahh.. now I feel better!!


----------



## MacForMe (Sep 20, 2006)

Here I go!

I hate:

*People that try to tell me how to do something that I have been doing for YEARS and they do it once and act like they know ALL!!

*Competitive friends (are they really friends?)

*People that ask me a question then go an ask someone else the SAME question and get the SAME answer!

*People that take ALL the credit when a team made it happen!

*People that think they are better.

*People who flaunt their job position, "oh, IM IN CHARGE today"

*People who never do a return invite. Meaning, you invite them out all the time, and they never invite you out, but gush on all the stuff they did.

*Drivers who cruise up the left lane then cut over to get off the highway or to avoid the exit lane traffic. UGH! If i have to wait, so do they!

*People who don't listen when they are about to make a mistake and EVERYONE tells them so.


----------



## Jessica81 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate thieves!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate professors who make you do group exercises


----------

